# Best ever result at 7 yards



## rpenmanparker (Mar 3, 2018)

Photo is of 25 9mm rounds at 7 yards. My best ever result. I honestly think the magenta color had something to do with it. I could really see the rings, the X and the previous holes. This was a Ruger SR1911 9mm Commander with Sightmark Mini Pro Spec reflux red dot optic. Indoor range. Distance calibrated with a laser distance meter.


----------



## rpenmanparker (Mar 3, 2018)

This is my best at 10 yards. 50 rounds. Everything else the same as above. It shows rightside up in my photo folder. Don't know why it is turned here.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice shooting.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Offhand?
Or off a rest?

One hand?
Or two?


----------



## rpenmanparker (Mar 3, 2018)

Offhand. No rest. 2 hands. Sort of a Weaver stance. Arms are somewhat bent. I don’t feel comfortable in the isosceles stance with my arms locked. Also I have a little shake in my hands. When I clamp the gun too tightly the shake increases. I tend to keep a fairly moderate grip. Not too tight, not too loose.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, I'm impressed! Looks like one of my rifle targets, at 500! :anim_lol:


----------



## fjaramillo (Jan 2, 2018)

Now that's what I call gun control. Congrats!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

fjaramillo said:


> Now that's what I call gun control. Congrats!


I second the motion.

Nice work, that!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Now go for shooting out the X so you can not see any of it.......... :mrgreen:


----------



## rpenmanparker (Mar 3, 2018)

Cait43 said:


> Now go for shooting out the X so you can not see any of it.......... :mrgreen:


Yeah, I know. Problem is the optic is zeroed at 15 yards. I never quite get the offset right at shorter distances to hit dead center. Sometimes I can get a better result by putting a red dot where I should aim in order to hit the center, but before too long that is shot out too and I am back to wondering where to aim. I often wonder about shooting a lot of rounds like this. There must be an effect of the hole getting bigger and bigger causing the aim to wander. When you can't see the aim point anymore, it has to be harder to hit it.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Nice shooting. I dont have any optics on my target pistols but I am getting better with my 22 at 25 feet. The 9, however, is quite a challenge. I notice my hand also shakes a bit with both my 22 and 9. Must be old age! 
Now at 50 yards with my 22 rifle with Tech sights I can match those targets. At 100 yards, I have trouble seeing the bulls eye but I do manage to get a bulls eye from time to time. 
Looking to get a 22 revolver today to see how I do with that in single action mode. We just received over 1 foot of snow so it will be awhile before I can walk into the range to check it out.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I think you got the "hang" of shootin! Good group/shooting!


----------



## rpenmanparker (Mar 3, 2018)

Perhaps you too could benefit from a bit more relaxed grip. Sight on something at 15 yards or more and see if the aim point wanders more or less as you tighten the grip.

As for sights, I just never could get a decent result with iron sights, no matter how advanced the design. I didn't start shooting really well until I switched to electronic sights. I like both the tubular red dots and the reflex open design. The nice thing about the tubular models is the very precise way that brightness of the dot is adjusted, often 11 easily set steps. But they usually only mount to Picatinny rails, and those aren't available for the top of the slide on many guns. So I end up with the reflex type in most cases due to the wide availability of the mounting plates for them. I am not interested in modifying my slides.

Then there is the trigger. I shoot one ring better at every distance with a single action trigger. That is why I love my SR1911. I simply can't understand why Glocks and such have become so popular when nothing matches a 1911 for shootability. Nothing!


----------



## rpenmanparker (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words. Much appreciated. Going out again today. I wonder what kind of day it will be.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

rpenmanparker said:


> Perhaps you too could benefit from a bit more relaxed grip...


Note that this is not "universal" advice, but rather it is specific to a desired result.
This specific advice is suited only for precise target shooting. Self-defense shooting requires a very different technique.

If your grip is more relaxed, you may make better-quality hits.
But if you are using effective self-defense ammunition, your recoil recovery will be considerably slower, which will considerably slow your subsequent shots.
Effective self-defense shooting requires the ability to make several rapid hits in succession, sometimes shifting to other, widely spaced targets in the process.
A relaxed grip makes this both slower and more difficult.

Effective self-defense shooting does not require precisely aimed hits, but rather demands "pretty good accuracy" delivered very quickly.
To accomplish that, a tight, strong grip on the pistol is essential.


----------

